

Ask HN: Secure way to verify HN credentials? - NicoJuicy

Is there a secure way or workarround to verify a HN account ( i&#x27;d like to workarround asking for a password if possible). Eg. OAuth or something else.<p>But probably that isn&#x27;t possbile and i wouldn&#x27;t like to do a POST request on the HN account page to verify a HN account.
======
ColinWright
What is the use case? If you want to verify that someone is who they say they
are, and really are a member of HN, then you can give them a string and ask
them to put it in their HN profile. You can retrieve the HN profile, verify
the string, and know that the person you're "talking to" is indeed a member of
HN.

That may not be what you're looking for, but without more information as to
what you are doing, it's hard to suggest anything else.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Alternative to a login system on a seperate website, the seperate website
would add functionality to HN and their would be a bot posting one valuable
link to a thread ( if it's requested by the author).

It should be some sort of login, if i ask them to put it in their profile,
they'll essentially would have to have 2 logins ( eg. oAuth and adding the HN
profile string)... I'm thinking about an easier way to do it.

Still have to ask for permission though, but i'm first considering potential
problems.

------
networked
Generate a string of random characters and ask the user to add it to their
"about" information.

